# Metropolis Tank Gold



## Nailedit77 (20/6/16)

Designed based on the 1920’s Art Deco movement. The Metropolis Tank uses the simplicity of art deco lines, luxurious 24ct gold plated components and powered by Atom gClapton coils. It delivers an amazing vape, all day, every day. Unlike other metal tanks, the Metropolis feature a Pyrex chassis with gold plated components accentuating the true natural flavor of liquids. It’s a true flavor tank.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta (20/6/16)

That's really nice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PrinceVlad (20/6/16)

Wonder if that will work with the GCeramic coils?

Apart from that I only have two questions.....Who will stock it and when will they arrive?


----------



## phanatik (22/6/16)

Nice!


----------



## ET (22/6/16)

Looks nice but doesn't it look like most of the coils juice intake holes are actually blocked off by the tanks base?


----------



## hands (22/6/16)

I like the look of this tank


----------

